# Bass fishing this morning



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm headed out soon for a 4 A.M. start to a bass tourney. My partner pre-fished it Wed. night and talked to some locals. He said it's gonna be a tough one as it's already been clobbered by several clubs. I'd like to at least get my limit today. We'll see. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Tom, have fun.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck Tom.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Tom ..I hope you are taking the camera !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Didn't bring the camera as I've already got enough crap to haul around. My partner and I won yesterday with only 10 1/2 lbs. of fish. I caught at least 40 undersize bass. The lake was so pressured I'm surprised anyone caught anything. I had two legal fish for the day to total 4 lbs 6 oz. I'll take it as I want to get my numbers up for the year. Still beats being on the mower in the hot sun anyday ! One of the guys who still has the pics from Memorial Day took all of them yesterday too. Hope he gets them all up so I can post them. One guy had a beautiful smallie that won largest with 4 lbs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Tom !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Tom!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't that fancy phone of yours have a camera hidden there somewhere ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Tom!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you try casting on the other side of the boat ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I kept snagging a bar stool ! LOL

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Don't that fancy phone of yours have a camera hidden there somewhere ?


Yes Don, but it was in my gear bag at the time. Kind of a poor excuse but the only one I have. I've always been bad about getting pics. I don't even have pics of my first buck. Pretty sad.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am in that boat with you Tom. I always forget the camera. My first buck was 33 points and darn my luck...... I forgot the camera! LOL. Okay so maybe it was less but I still forgot the camera. I did not have the camera for the 10 point either..... so I put him on the wall. I regret not getting a picture of me and pops with it. I only have 1 picture with 2 deer that I shot. Maybe a few fish as a young kid. This year I will remember the camera more though. I hope.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Yes Don, but it was in my gear bag at the time. Kind of a poor excuse but the only one I have. I've always been bad about getting pics. I don't even have pics of my first buck. Pretty sad.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


[little yellow guy sniffing with a tear in his eye] I thought we meant more than that to you Tom.....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I figure since Tom's partner went out and "prefished it the night before".....

All they had to do was go pull the stringer then have some beers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I was thinking thaw them out! Then the beers. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Dam, you caught me!









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

